# Ist Clouding ein Garantie Fall ??



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo 

ich habe hier einen Samsung UE 48 H 5090 SSX der vor allem bei Kameraschwenks diesen sogenannten "Dirty Screen Effekt"

aufweist. Wäre dies ein Garantiefall, d.h. wird der Fernseher von Samsung getauscht oder muss man einfach damit leben.

Weil sieht schon ziemlich übel aus.

Was kostet wohl der Versand eines 48 Zoll Fernsehers z.B. mit DHL ?

Komme da auf 50 € bei Maße über 120cm /60cm/60cm. Die Verpackung ist 125cm / 70cm / 15cm gross

Wie könnte man den Fernseher am günstigsten verschicken denn ich überlege ihn bei Ebay als Defekt zu versteigern ?


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Februar 2015)

Samsung lässt idr die Fernseher abholen, Versandkosten musst du keine zahlen!

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur eine Einstellungssache.

Der TV funktioniert doch, wieso möchtest du ihn als defekt verkaufen ?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2015)

Der Effekt nervt doch schon sehr und ich will niemand bei Ebay "abzocken", denn der potenzielle Käufer wird mit Sicherheit sein Geld wieder wollen bzw. 

negativ bewerten das ist mir mein Account nicht wert. Deswegen hätte ich ihn als Defekt verkauft schreibe aber dass er funkioniert nur eben diesen Clouding Effekt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2015)

Frag doch mal bei Samsung an oder kontaktiere deinen Händler, die werden dir schon sagen ob und wie der Fernseher getauscht wird.


----------



## The_Freak (16. Februar 2015)

Ich sage auch mal, wenn Samsung oder der Händler dich abweisen sollten und sagen, dass das kein Mangel darstellt sondern nur Stand der Technik ist...
Wieso willst du den TV dann auch als Defekt verkaufen, wenn du ihn nachweislich voll funktionstüchtig hast.
Und wenn Samsung meint, dass es ein defekt ist, dann tauschen/reparieren die ja auch.


----------

